# Anyone Use The Bontrager Node 1/2



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone had any good/bad/neutral experiences with the Bontrager Node series of Cyclocomputers. They look pretty sick to me, but I haven't searched all around the price point, any tips? I haven't been able to find hardly anything on the Node series or on the Bontrager DuoTrap, I suppose since they're so new they haven't gotten that many reviews but I would love any kind of feedback from someone who has used them. The features all seem great, just want to know about ease of use and value for the dollar Vs. the competition.

ALSO, for anyone else looking for the DuoTrap or the Node Series, the one thing I do know for sure is that Bontrager has them for $10 cheaper than the trek site. You can always count on KB....

http://www.bontrager.com/model/08298


----------



## fsgray (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm interested in impressions too, especially the power function.


----------

